# Rockler Oval-Circle Jig



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone used or have the oval-circle cutter from rockler. I have been thinking about getting one for some time as I do not have a band saw nor the room for one. I see that some of the reveiws on the site complain about it being a little shabby on the contsruction and not right on as far as accuracy. I have a router book that shows how to make a oval trammel and I made my own circle jig but it doesn't have a lot of adjustablity. They are on sale at the moment and if I am going to get one now would be the time so I would like to hear from any of you that has any thoughts on the subject. I could go ahead and make one but by the time I got all the right materials it probably would surpass the cost of just ordering it. Although there is nothing like making something yourself that really works good.:yes:


----------

